# New complete recordings for Liszts 200th: Années de Pelerinage, Valses oubliées



## fahl5 (Apr 9, 2011)

My current Liszt-Années de Pelerinage-Project went online.

Here are some teasers for each part of the Années de Pelerinage (1, 2, 2supplement, 3) and the Valses oubliées. All is recorded with Synthogy Italian Grand II (=Fazioli)-Samples. It is an attempt to create interpretations with very high musical demands on dynamic, agogic and colors. Since there are already enough really good Interpretations recorded (Brendel, Kozcis etc.) I know that my project is quite impudent. OK my version is for free so don't be to harsh with your critics ;-)

The Teasers combines short excerpts from each piece of a certain part from the Années de Pelerinage in a few minutes while the whole will take more than two and a half hours to listen.
*﻿Années de Pelerinage:
Teaser:
*Premier Année Suisse, Deuxieme Année Italy, Deuxieme Année Italy Supplement "Venezia e Napoli", Troisieme Année

complete recordings

*Valses oubliée:*
Teaser, Complete recordings

﻿I hope, you like it.
best fahl5


----------

